# Prayers Please For My Snowball ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am sitting here in tears and can't stop crying.

A little while ago I went to turn Snowball over because I had to put his leg back in the sleeve of his jammies. As I was gently turning him over ... he snapped at me and drew blood on my finger. As soon as he did this ... he looked so sad. I know that he did not intentionally try to hurt me. 

I am pretty sure he is in some kind of pain. In fact, I had an appointment for him last week to see the vet ... and, we had to cancel because we had weather warnings in regard to the dangerous icy roads. 

I initially made the first vet appointment because Snowball at times looks so tired. Other times he seems completely okay. 

I have been asking Felix if he thinks Snowball's one eye looks as though it is protruding. He doesn't see it like I do. However, shortly after the incident this morning ... Snowball was resting right next to me, and as he tried to close his eyes to sleep, his left eye was not closing. So, I know something is not right and I am so worried.

I just could not bear if, God forbid, something is seriously wrong with him. I have never loved a dog as much as I do him. And, it hurts me so much to know that he is feeling some kind of discomfort.

We have an appointment with the vet at three thirty today. Please say prayers for my Snowball that it is nothing serious.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Marie, I will be praying for you and Snowball. I hope it is nothing serious. I know 3:30 can't get here quick enough for you. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I will keep Snowball in my prayers.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Marie, I am so sorry that Snowball is not feeling well. I am glad that you are going to the vets to get to the bottom of this. I to will pray for you and Snowball!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Marie, I totally understand how you are feeling, but try to think positive. It's probably something minor (I hope). Will be sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and Snowball.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie, I hope it's nothing serious. I hate that you are so worried about Snowball. Maybe it was just something very minor like a muscle cramp and you moved him the wrong way and it caught him off guard. I'll check back later to see how you're doing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Praying really hard that Snowball is ok and it's just a minor thing that will go away...


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending my prayers that it is nothing serious. Hugs to you and Snowball!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying for you guys and sending big hugs to you. If there's anything you need, we are not too far away, all you have to do is ask. Keep us posted on how everything goes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie, dearest, I'm praying for Snowball. Maybe he got something in his eye that irritated it and he's uncomfortable. Hope so. Sending you all lots of love. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sending prayers for Snowball. Praying everything is OK. I know how you feel Marie. I keep checking on Laurel, for two days she hasn't wanted to get out of her crate in the morning. After she's up she acts fine, but it s not like her to want to stay in bed.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way. Poor Snowball


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Marie, I'm so sorry Snowball is having issues.  I will keep both of you in my prayers and pray it is nothing major with Snowball. So glad that you are able to get him to the vet soon. Keep us updated please. BIG HUGS to you. Wanda and Lily


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Praying for your sweet Snowball.. Thinking positive!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am pleased you can get him into the vet soon, hopefully just to put your mind at rest for something minor, hugs to you and prayers for dear Snowball :grouphug:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Marie I am so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. I pray its nothing serious. I know how worried you are, I just went through horrible worry a week ago seeing my sweet Pipper go through bladder surgery. If it wasn't for the prayers and encouragement of everyone here on SM, I don't know how I would have gotten through it. :grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marie..I'm so sorry....I hope he will be okay....big (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know if he bit you Marie, it is because he is in pain. Kitzi has done it once---the day we discovered his ear issue--in fact, the bite is what took us to the vet. So this is a positive step in getting help for Snowball. Of course, you will all be in my prayers! We love your little guy. We will be waiting to hear. Hugs.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope it's just the weather, Bitsy has been extra growly when touched, it always happens in this zero weather. Even though house is warm, the barametric pressure difference will do it, even makes me more painful too...
Watching for updates on Snowball, hugs!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie we will keep you and Snowball in our warm thoughts and prayers. I hope you can see the vet soon. Last week Sassy had an eye infection and her eye seemed like it was swollen (protruding a little) and I could tell she felt really bad. One week of antibiotic eye drops and life is good again.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I am also sending prayers for your dear Snowball. Please be sure to leave early enough to get there safe.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying Snowball will be ok and sending hugs along the way...waiting to hear some good news...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Praying that it is something minor, and Snowball feels well soon.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Sending prayers..


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((MARIE)))) I left a message in your voicemail, I know how worried you are, I'm worried about Snowball and you, I stopped everything I was doing and had prayer for Snowball and you and Felix
We have plans until later this afternoon, so I won't be able to be by my computer, as soon as I get home I will check and call you. I love you.

Heavenly Father, bring your peace that passes all understanding Lord surround Marie and Felix in your love. Lord keep your precious hands on precious Snowball. Thank you Lord for Marie's vet, give her wisdom and eyes to see clearly what is causing little Snowball to have pain. Lord may your healing hand come upon this family, give them traveling mercies.
In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I'm so worried about you and Snowball. Left you a v-mail yesterday (yes we're playing telephone tag). I will give you a call tonight or tomorrow.

Sending out of prayers your way for Snowball. I hope it's nothing serious. Might just be the cold weather.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying everything will be ok with Snowball.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no, Marie. I hope the vet can get to the bottom of this right away, and, of course, I hope it is nothing serious. I hate to thing of little Snowball being in pain, or of little Marie being sick with worry. :grouphug: I'll keep you both in my heart today. I know you will let us know what happened at the vets...it WILL be good news.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie,

I know home difficult it is not to worry, but please don't get yourself down. It could be as simple as a bite or scratch that you touched turning him over. You may have rubbed against something sore. He could very well be having a minor allergic reaction to something causing a bit of puffiness/distortion in his face. His eye could have an irritant in it, maybe he is uncomfortable and is having a tummy upset. There are a million and one minor reasons for what is happening. You will know so much better after the vet visit. I will be thinking about the three of you. I know how much you adore Snowball. It is important that you be strong and confident for him right now. He will sense your worry. I will be thinking positive thoughts for the three of you. I am sure the little guy will be back to normal in no time. Hope the vet finds something very minor.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Will be waiting for an update!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for Snowball.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh Marie 

I am praying for Snowball... I hope you are at the vet right now.

Praying whatever it is there will be an easy fix and Snowball will be feeling better.

Snuggles and nose kisses ...


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Try not to worry. Maybe he's just had it with all this winter weather!:HistericalSmiley: Seriously, prayers it's just something minor.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sending some prayers too, that he will be well soon and an easy cure.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie we just got back, I have been thinking of you and Snowball all day. I know your still at the vets, I'm going to take a little nap and the call you later. Wish I WAS THERE WITH YOU


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm still standing guard.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checking in on you guys.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

:Waiting::Waiting: 

:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking in on Snowball (and you too).


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just finished my nap, still no update, marie i'm really worried


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh my goodness. I'm just catching up on today's posts. I am hoping all is ok with the sweet boy and it was nothing serious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in on Snowball and Marie.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still praying that Snowball is ok. I sure do know what its like to worry.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm getting worried. Marie is probably exhausted from the stress.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:Waiting::Waiting:: getting concerned now.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm also starting to get concerned. Hoping that everything went so well at the Vets office that they decided to stop for a special treat on the way home. Paws crossed and prayers lifted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Checking in. Hope Snowball is OK


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Marie  Thinking of you and praying for the best outcome.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Marie we're sending love your way! Update when you can. Hopefully all is well and you're just busy snuggling with Snowball.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh hope home & nothing too serious by now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Hoping and praying for good news...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am getting more concerned also :Waiting:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's sooooooooooooo late and I'm getting very worried.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just reading this hope Snowball is okay. Waiting for an update.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula posted an update in a different thread. She said that he is OK, some allergies, etc.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/191738-just-talked-marie-update-snowball.html


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I apologize for taking so long in giving you the update on Snowball's vet appointment.

Our appointment was at three thirty and we didn't leave there until close to five thirty. And, believe it or not ... the doctor was on time with our appointment! After the vet appointment we had to stop at Target. And, Felix took Snowball for his favorite walk. We didn't have dinner until about an hour ago.

Thank you all so much for caring ... it means the world to us.

First of all, thank God, and to everyone of you ... for all your prayers and positive thoughts and best wishes. 

The wonderful news is that it appears to be nothing serious to worry about. 

Dr. Henley (a new vet to us ... most of the other doctors and vets are out sick) spent an hour and a half with us. Yes, an hour and a half ... our vet office is the best ... at least an hour is not unusual at all for our other vet visits.

With that, Dr. Henley checked Snowball out thoroughly. Thank goodness, the lump from his rabies vaccination is finally gone! We didn't even have to ask her about it. I am amazed with how much information she read ahead of time about Snowball's history ... very impressive.

She asked a lot of questions ... along with my many notes for her. And, she took a considerable amount of time with checking his whole body externally.

His level 1 luxating patella was popping as she examined him. So, she said with the crazy weather conditions that we have been experiencing ... that this could be making him feel some discomfort off and on.

She also thinks because he has been sniffing and licking and occasionally scratching ... that it is allergy related. So, she asked us to give Snowball Benadryl for a little while to see if that calms things down.

She thinks that is why his one eye was not shutting all the time ... just an irritation from allergies. She did the glaucoma test to make sure his eyes are okay. He passed that test with flying colors!

She also ran the heart worm test ... because several months ago we skipped his Interceptor for a month after the bad rabies vaccination experience. We received a call about an hour ago letting us know he is okay with that, too.

She thinks he nipped at me once because he was feeling discomfort ... probably in the leg/ knee area. 

And, his weight, thank goodness, is perfect at six pounds.

Dr. Henley thinks because Snowball has been eating well and has healthy BM's that it is nothing serious to worry about ... in addition to all the feedback I gave her as to what I was observing going on with Snowball.

If any of you have questions with something I might have forgotten to include here ... feel free to ask me. And, I appreciate feedback if you think there is something that should be checked out further.

Thank you to all of Snowball's wonderful aunties and uncle. Everyone of you has a heart of gold. Thank you for being there for us. Again, it means the world to us.

Much love and many hugs to my wonderful SM family. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wonderful to hear, what a fabulous vet Marie. You must be feeling a lot less anxious after such an extensive examination.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie made another thread, soooooo glad you were here to share about Snowball, hope you and Felix and Snowball have a restful night, sweet sleep dear Marie:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So wonderful to hear he's ok, :chili:now you get some rest too. We're all one big family and we all care so much for all our family members...:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad to hear. You must be so relieved. Just go to bed and snuggle with your precious little one.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so glad Snowball is okay! What a wonderful new vet 

I stopped putting pajamas on both Gus and Grace. Gus has a lot of joint issues, and I noticed he was sore more often when I'd put him in pajamas. He'd even cry/whine more when touched in his leg area while wearing them. They are a little constricting. He has less pain not wearing them.

One of Grace's knees is smaller than the other, so I worry about future issues. She moves (jumps, runs) better without the pajamas on, so I don't put them on her either.

So now we just do sweaters. I buy or make them a little big so they go all the way to their rump...and they have plenty of blankets to snuggle in....

Hugs for Snowball


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful news Marie. So glad it isn't anything serious.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Sat. noon here & I am just getting this msg, so please know you are covered day & night in prayer as I am at least 6 hrs. ahead of you depending on your time zone!

I too am delighted that Snowball checked out well. . . you were wise to move quickly. Who knows when a snow storm can prevent you from travel & not knowing is the worst! I think it is even worse on those w/MS and now you are in an even more compromised situation w/being so run down w/this bronchitis & cough. I wish you lived closer so I could make you some healing soup---but I think prayers can fill the gap.
I know Felix is taking care of both of you--bless his soul---he truly is a keeper! Give him a big hug from your SM family.
And as for that baby boy of yours----here is wishing for an early spring & lots of sunny days!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's wonderful news Marie, I'm happy it is something you can take care of easily. Everyone cares so much about you and Snowball and of course, all our fluffs. When something is off we're all so concerned and relieved to know you can relax now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Marie.. I feel so bad that I did not know there was a major concern that you had with Snowball!! I'm thrilled to find that the vet feels there is nothing to worry about with your little man!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad to hear little Snowball is okay!!:wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:sLo_grouphug3: :wub: :sLo_grouphug3: Such wonderful news! Hope you got some rest last night.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Sending prayers for Snowball. Praying everything is OK. I know how you feel Marie. I keep checking on Laurel, for two days she hasn't wanted to get out of her crate in the morning. After she's up she acts fine, but it s not like her to want to stay in bed.


Deb, how is Laurel doing today? 

Maybe it's the weather causing Laurel to want to stay longer in her cozy little bed?

I hope she is okay. Sounds like she is if once she is up she acts fine.

Hugs and kisses for Laurel, Violet, Hardy, and the stink bug ... oops, I mean Dewey. :wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Marie I am so sorry Snowball isn't feeling well. I pray its nothing serious. I know how worried you are, I just went through horrible worry a week ago seeing my sweet Pipper go through bladder surgery. If it wasn't for the prayers and encouragement of everyone here on SM, I don't know how I would have gotten through it. :grouphug:


Kathy, how is sweet Pipper doing now?

I can only imagine the worry you went through, too. I am sorry because I think I wasn't able to post then. But, please know that your precious fluff baby has been in my thoughts and prayers.

Please give Pipper hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I 'm so happy to hear the good news!!! I know that you must be so relieved! Laurel is acting fine. Today we slept in a 1/2 hour longer than the week day, and she was more than ready to get up. Thanks for asking, Marie.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Marie-just seeing this and I'm glad your Snowball :innocent: is ok. That eye staying open and the sudden nipping you would have worried me too.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kathy, how is sweet Pipper doing now?
> 
> I can only imagine the worry you went through, too. I am sorry because I think I wasn't able to post then. But, please know that your precious fluff baby has been in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Please give Pipper hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. :wub::wub:


Awwww thanks for asking Marie. Pipper is doing good. Yes, I was so worried about him. It was the most horrible feeling in the world to hand him over to strangers and walk away. Terrible thoughts went through my mind. 
I am so happy to hear Snowball is ok.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Marie, I'm just seeing this. I'm so happy it is nothing serious with Snowball. You must be so relieved.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I am glad to hear it all went well


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm overjoyed that nothing major is wrong. :chili::chili: And boy...what a great vet. I think you got your Dr. Kristi (alike) back. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: That was her name wasn't it? She sounds amazing giving you so much time and support and being so thorough. She sounds like my cardiologist. Give Snowball gentle kisses from me. :wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Great news! What a relief. Sounds like you have a fabulous vet


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you so much to everyone of you who were here to say prayers and offer positive thoughts and feedback. It is such a comfort and wonderful feeling to know how much you all care. It means the world to me and ... Felix, too. 

Thank you Karen ... Cathy ... Janene ... Pat (maggie's mommy) ... Brenda ... Michelle ... Kathy ( Oakley Jackson) ... Bridget ... Sue (Snowbody) ... Deborah (Furbabies mom) ... Allison ... Wanda ... Carol ... Mareen ... Kathy (pippersmom) ... April ... Sandi ... Pat (sassy's mommy) ... Christy ... Lydia ... Reva ... Abby ... Paula ... Lynn ... Donna ... Sylvia ... Walter ... Shelly (shellbeme) ... Shelly (sdubose) ... Tori ... Sherry ... Edie ... Laurie ... Elisabeth ... Celeta ... Pat ( Ann Mother) ... Becky ... Jill ... Tracey ... Terry ... and, Kandis. :heart::tender:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie every time I look at your siggy it melts my heart:wub: Snowball is so special just like his mommy, hope both of you are feeling better.:smootch::heart:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*sending positve prayers to Snowball and Mommy!*

Hi Marie, we're sorry to hear about Snowball being discomfort and we're praying for the symptom to be something the Vet can pinpoint and help to resolve for poor little Snowball. You and Snowball will be in our prayers! rayer:

Snowball, your Mommy loves you very much and you have to get better soon buddy! 

Hugs and kisses from uncle Vinh, Auntie Ann, and Pork Chop!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Marie every time I look at your siggy it melts my heart:wub: Snowball is so special just like his mommy, hope both of you are feeling better.:smootch::heart:


Awww ... thank you, Paula.:smootch: Snowball seems fine now. I am keeping an eye out though on his leg and knee ... I mean with the luxating patella. Surgery, however, has not been advised at this point in Snowball's case. 

My cough seems almost gone now ... thank goodness! The ENT doctor said that she thought the cough was lingering due to a little reflux. i think she is right ... because the cough would start up right after eating! She prescribed an anti-acid ... but, since the cough seems to be almost gone, I don't think I will need it.

My pulmonary doctor said he wants me to get a a chest x- ray if it persists. But, again, I think I am okay now. I am sure this weather has not helped either ... in the low 20's again this morning ... and, even with the house humidifier, it is so dry.

Paula, thank you again, for all of your beautiful prayers and for all your love and caring so much. I love you so much, dear friend.:heart::smootch:



vinhle68 said:


> Hi Marie, we're sorry to hear about Snowball being discomfort and we're praying for the symptom to be something the Vet can pinpoint and help to resolve for poor little Snowball. You and Snowball will be in our prayers! rayer:
> 
> Snowball, your Mommy loves you very much and you have to get better soon buddy!
> 
> Hugs and kisses from uncle Vinh, Auntie Ann, and Pork Chop!


Awwww ... Snowball thanks his Uncle Vinh, Auntie Ann, and his cousin Pork Chop so much! :wub::smootch:

Vinh and Ann ... I am so happy for you and Pork Chop. Pork Chop is so adorable. :wub: I enjoy looking at all of your pictures ... I just didn't have a chance to respond to them yet.

I love the video of Pork Chop and his chew ... the way he rolls over is precious!:wub:

On another note ... I noticed in the car pictures that Pork Chop is not in a carseat. Just in case you don't have one yet ... it's important to make sure our fluff babies are tethered safely in a good carseat. When we first had Snowball, he was not in a carseat. It took a very sad story of a precious Malt who died in a car accident. ... to encourage us to immediately purchase Snowball's Snoozer carseat. Maybe you already have a carseat for Pork Chop ... but, just in case you don't, I wanted to share the importance of carseats for our beloved fluff babies. 

Please give sweet, sweet Pork Chop, hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. :wub::smootch:

And, please know that your darling Biscuit, who is now an angel at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven ... remains in my heart with love. 

Ann and Vinh ... hugs and love to both of you, too. :wub:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Awww ... thank you, Paula.:smootch: Snowball seems fine now. I am keeping an eye out though on his leg and knee ... I mean with the luxating patella. Surgery, however, has not been advised at this point in Snowball's case.
> 
> My cough seems almost gone now ... thank goodness! The ENT doctor said that she thought the cough was lingering due to a little reflux. i think she is right ... because the cough would start up right after eating! She prescribed an anti-acid ... but, since the cough seems to be almost gone, I don't think I will need it.
> 
> ...


Hi Marie, yes I have been thinking of getting a carseat for Pork Chop. I have read many stories about them and the important to have one. Do you have any particular brand, type, model that you recommend?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

vinhle68 said:


> Hi Marie, yes I have been thinking of getting a carseat for Pork Chop. I have read many stories about them and the important to have one. Do you have any particular brand, type, model that you recommend?


I personally recommend the Snoozer carseats. Snowball loves his!

I also recommend purchasing a carseat from G.W. Little. When I was choosing a carseat for Snowball ... a representative from G.W. Little was soooo helpful. (I think her name was Melissa) 

Although a smaller Snoozer would have fit Snowball ... she suggested the next size up ... because Snowball likes to stretch out sometimes when sleeping. I was so glad I took her advice ... because he does nap in his carseat often ... and, he can stretch out and relax.

Also, there are many fabric and color choices with the Snoozer carseats. They might cost a little more than a cheaper carseat ... but, personally, I think a Snoozer is a wise investment. And, really, I don't consider the Snoozer that expensive, especially with how well they are made.

Let us know what kind you decide to buy. You will want to zero on in Pork Chop's size, etc. Snowball is six pounds.

Here is G. W. Little's link ... 

Dog Car Safety: Dog Car Seats, Harnesses, Seat Belts & Straps


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Grace'sMom said:


> Oh Marie
> 
> I am praying for Snowball... I hope you are at the vet right now.
> 
> ...





Grace'sMom said:


> I'm so glad Snowball is okay! What a wonderful new vet
> 
> I stopped putting pajamas on both Gus and Grace. Gus has a lot of joint issues, and I noticed he was sore more often when I'd put him in pajamas. He'd even cry/whine more when touched in his leg area while wearing them. They are a little constricting. He has less pain not wearing them.
> 
> ...


Tori ... I, too, stopped putting pajamas on Snowball. Although the pajamas were cute looking, I always felt as though they had to feel a tad uncomfortable on his back legs.

However, the shirt I had on him when he nipped at me ... was not quite as loose as his other tees and sweaters that he sleeps in. And, although the shirt only has sleeves for his front legs ... I think it was just enough of an uncomfortable feeling for him when I tried to put his leg back into the shirt. It's his back leg that has the luxating patella, so, I'm guessing when I tried to roll him over ... that he felt uncomfortable with the back leg area, and not the front leg ... if that makes sense.

Thank you for the prayers and caring ... and, Snowball enjoyed the sunggles, nose kisses, and hugs from his Auntie Tori.:wub::heart:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So happy to hear Snowball is feeling better, and its nothing serious! and Deb, I'm glad Laurel is feeling better as well


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Tori ... I, too, stopped putting pajamas on Snowball. Although the pajamas were cute looking, I always felt as though they had to feel a tad uncomfortable on his back legs.
> 
> However, the shirt I had on him when he nipped at me ... was not quite as loose as his other tees and sweaters that he sleeps in. And, although the shirt only has sleeves for his front legs ... I think it was just enough of an uncomfortable feeling for him when I tried to put his leg back into the shirt. It's his back leg that has the luxating patella, so, I'm guessing when I tried to roll him over ... that he felt uncomfortable with the back leg area, and not the front leg ... if that makes sense.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers and caring ... and, Snowball enjoyed the sunggles, nose kisses, and hugs from his Auntie Tori.:wub::heart:


Hi Marie

Checking in to see how Snowball is doing and were you able to find out what is the root cause of his discomfort? 

Thanks for the tips on the puppy seat we'll look into this right away.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lydiatug said:


> So happy to hear Snowball is feeling better, and its nothing serious! and Deb, I'm glad Laurel is feeling better as well


Thank you, Lydia.:tender:


vinhle68 said:


> Hi Marie
> 
> Checking in to see how Snowball is doing and were you able to find out what is the root cause of his discomfort?
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the puppy seat we'll look into this right away.


Hi Vinh and Ann ...

I should have added on my last post to you that Snowball has been doing fine. I continue to watch his hind leg though because of the level 1 luxating patella. Check post #57 on this thread for my detailed update after Snowball had his check-up with the vet. 

Thank you, again, for asking about Snowball.:tender:

And, I look forward to seeing what kind of carseat you find for Pork Chop. You are doing the right thing for him by making sure he will be riding as safe as possible in the car.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Im glad that snowball is ok! Please give him hugs and kisses from myself and The Fab Three


----------

